# Anyone have success cutting sticky flock with cricut



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

Has anyone had success cutting sticky flock with a Cricut E? I have the 60 deg blade and it cuts through the flock and I can weed the holes. Problem is the stones don't go in the holes. They appear to be a hair less than round. Not sure if this is the problem so wondering if anyone else may have had the same trouble. Thanks.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

analandry said:


> They appear to be a hair less than round.


If the holes are slightly oval, try going slightly larger on the hole diameter to compensate for the narrow part of the circle.

This should help out a lot with how well the stones brush in : )


----------

